
Facebook fights fake news with publisher info button - warent
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/05/facebook-article-information-button/
======
PeachPlum
Yeah, I'm not expecting to see these :

The Washington Post is owned by Jeff Bozos. His other company, Amazon, has
multi million dollar contracts with the CIA.

The Independent is owned by Russian Oligarch and former KGB officer, Alexander
Lebedev.

The Wall Street Journal is owned by News Corp. who's executive co-chairman
Lachlan's brother James is married to Kathryn. She works for the Clinton
Climate Initiative.

~~~
existencebox
I actually would _really like_ a service that did that. I feel like I'm
googling badly because not much is turning up, because this sort of thing must
already be useful in everything from finance to business management to
reporting. Clearly you can do it on a case by case basis via wikipedia, SEC
filings, domain ownership, etc but you've got me thinking about how one could
scale this and release it as, for a stupid example, a browser plugin.

(Implicit in the above is a badly worded ask that if anyone knows of such a
service I'd be curious)

~~~
PeachPlum
I think is safest just to assume

1) this news outlet is captured by people who do not have your best interests
at heart

or

2) this news outlet is run by crazy people

or

3) both

